

Let's crowdsource a mobile app for Seth Godin  - zaiste
http://www.nukomeet.com/2012/10/Lets_crowdsource_a_mobile_app_for_Seth_Godin/

======
tsieling
To 'thank him'? The guy makes huge bank on speaking and his books, which is
deserved. He gets paid for his work, and for that he can pay for the work he
receives. 'Let's work for free for a rich guy' is hardly what I call a good
idea.

This isn't a dig on Seth, either, he's a great writer and solid thinker. He
deserves what he makes, but I have a serious problem with giving free IP and
sweat to a guy who can afford bespoke software.

~~~
jt2190

      > 'Let's work for free for a rich guy' is hardly 
      > what I call a good idea.
    

The whole thing might not be as economically irrational as it might seem at
first. Seth Godin is a brand with a large value. Nukomeet is a consulting
company and presumably the time they put into the project is returned in the
form of a work that can be referenced when pitching work to new clients. For
Nukomeet, it's an investment in marketing.

------
coworfing
Seth Godin writing about crowdsourcing :
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/09/beyond-
crowd...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/09/beyond-
crowdsourcing.html)

~~~
zaiste
Nice one!

------
ArekDymalski
Great idea - I'm absolutely in. However it will be even greater if we take
inspiration from Seth's post: building for "beauty", "wonderful", experience,
uniqueness etc. That's why we should start with overall design (not only
graphics). You code is nice sign of effort and engagement. Now let's use it
build something extraordinary. Especially as it's nice, ambitious case: how to
make something so trivial like blog reader into valuable thing. So let's start
brainstorming the 'problem' we're going to solve with that app. I've got two:
1. Seth's posts are often burned by truckloads of other posts in my
'Favourite' stream. 2. His insights deserve better (than typepad, gReader)
visual presentation. What other can we identify?

------
julienmu
I also think he would love this collaboration rather than choosing between 40
candidates and throwing the work of 39... I'll put my stone to it, hope it'll
reach Seth's ears !

------
coworfing
I guess Seth Godin would like more the idea of a collaborative and open
project than just an app made by a random marketing agency for branding.

------
albanlv
Apparently Seth Godin already received more than 40 applications to make his
app for free. Let's make them collaborate instead of compete...

~~~
SethMurphy
No one would really do this for free alone. Maybe not for cash, but I am sure
having it in their portfolio would be more than worth it. Being part of a 40
person team, not so much.

It is easier to collaborate on code than design, which is most important as I
am sure the code would be trivial, or at least not useful to reuse. 40
designers would seem like a huge mess to me, and 40 programmers would seem a
bit overkill.

If I were him I would choose the best of the 40 and pay them a fair rate.

------
stfu
I can see the benefits of riding on the back of somebody elses' brand, never
the less I find these kinds of projects really bad fanboy'ism.

------
Alex3917
Collaboration is fine but you need to start with the design, not the code. No
one cares what the code looks like.

~~~
albanlv
Sure, but it's not about how the code looks like, we just hope to find better
synergies with such initiative. And yes, we are looking for a designer, are
you interested ?

~~~
Alex3917
I'm not a designer, otherwise I would help.

------
richardpenner
Phone Gap? If I were Seth I'd be disappointed.

------
tomkuk
excellent movement! "Great things are not done by impulse, but by a series of
small things brought together." - Van Gogh

